
Ask HN: What can we do (individuals and community) to stop war with North Korea? - hoodoof
I&#x27;d like to see Trump and Kim meet in neutral territory, in person, and form a personal relationship.<p>I&#x27;d also like to see all the rich entrepreneurs in the tech community stand tall and use their money to prevent war.<p>Everyone stands to lose a great deal if this madness is not cooled down.<p>I can&#x27;t think of a war since WW2 that anyone won.... including the U.S.<p>What else can be done?
======
frgtpsswrdlame
Probably nothing. The good news is that Steve Bannon was correct when he did
that interview a month or so ago. North Korea already has the capability to
kill millions in Seoul so if MAD holds, no one will do anything.

------
putsteadywere
I would bet money that North Korea will not first-strike, and the US military
will not fulfill a first-strike if directed.

My premises are that North Korea is a rational actor, and their overwhelming
priority is preservation of their regime, and they know without a doubt they
can't win a war against South Korea - let alone South Korea and its allies.

------
dmarlow
I think North Korea will try some scare exercise, mess up, and that's when war
will begin. They alone are the authors of their destiny now.

~~~
AznHisoka
and I think that's what the US secretly hope happens (as perverse as that
sounds). so they have a reason to attack

~~~
owebmaster
Technically, North Korea fired a missile at Japan and this could have been a
good enough reason but wasn't. North Korea could erase life in South Korea, at
cost of its own desintegration, but this wouldn't be good to anyone. NK is
climbing as higher as it can to get the best deal available, which probably is
keep their nuke capacity and the lifting of the sanctions. Other than
attacking, I don't know if the US has other option than accepting NK demands.

